# Who makes the best (most comfortable) shorts (chamois)



## mafpolo (Oct 10, 2008)

I am looking for the best possible chamois out there for the comfort of my bony butt.

All help appreciated,

Sincerely, Sore Perineum


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

For value I like Sugoi. About $70 or less from REI, great chamois, but I can only compare it against lesser brands from Performance. I have not tried others.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

desoto 400mile bib


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

Rapha are the best I have had- have a pair of Desoto 400mile as well which are great also. The lycra on the Rapha is the best.


----------



## hunstamash (Jan 27, 2010)

I have had luck with the Desoto 400 mile and Pearl Izumi P.R.O. shorts.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Keep in mind, it's not all the chamois. The right seat (making sure the seat post is the correct height) can't be neglected. 

My favs: Louis Garneau's team kit chamois, about anything from Voler, Pearl Izumi had a very amazing chamois a few years back, but I'm not too keen on their current offerings.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I prefer the Pearl Izumi or the Performance Elite shorts. You have to remember what works for everyone else, might not work for you.

If your having perineum, I'd start with checking your seat adjustments. Maybe its too high, or the nose of the saddle is to far up/down. Or maybe even the current seat doesn't fit you properly.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

For me, Rapha. Everyone is different. The chamois in Rapha can be found in other brands bibs as well.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Assos.
Adidas
The new Biemme
PI PRO
The high end Decente, don't remember what it's called
and surprisingly Rock Racing
Start at the top, work your way down in comfort.
Everything else (LG, Giordana, Santini, Voler, Vermarc, Craft, Champ sys, etc) are usable but are nowhere near the level of the shorts listed above in terms of quality and comfort.
Do not cheap out on shorts, you get what you pay for. If you can't afford a good pair, spend less on your bike.
I bought a Skill Shimano kit this year. Says it's made by Pro, chamois is stamped Pro. Very nice short, and very comfortable. Not sure if any other Shimano soft goods are available in North America though, but if you can find some I say buy it.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Rapha for me but *why do people keep asking this question?* There is no best. Everyone is different. Assos, Rapha, Sugoi, Pearl Izumi, Etxe Ondo, Giordanna, Castelli... everyone that posts in here will name a different brand.Try on a bunch of shorts and decide for yourself what works.

and if you're having pain down there maybe your shorts aren't the problem.


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

Assos Fi 13 S5...once you get over the sticker shock I doubt you will ever ride in anything else again. Not the cheapest out there but the best overall bibs I've ever put on.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> If your having perineum, I'd start with checking your seat adjustments. Maybe its too high, or the nose of the saddle is to far up/down. Or maybe even the current seat doesn't fit you properly.


This.

As for the shorts, I like my Vermarc bibs (3D-OF pad) and upper-line Hincapie bibs (the lower-line stuff, not so much). The Pearl Izumi bibs I have (pretty much the entire range) are serviceable and act as my utility shorts for commuting, but over time will start start to chafe at the taint sides even with liberal amounts of chamois creme. Might be the thickness of the pad, which may bunch up causing the issue.

The bibs I have with exposed stitching on the sides are the worst for me. I have ones from REI, Hincapie, and Ridley that pretty much have been relegated to short rides when nothing else is clean.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Santini twist gel. Thin and super comfortable. I have 3 santini bibs can take any of them on any length ride. No butt buttr needed.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

It's all been said...but do you have different bikes/saddles? If you have extra saddles or a friend with a few, I'd try those out before buying new bibs/shorts.

And yeah, check saddle height as well. And also try some chamois creme.

All arses are different, as already stated as well. I like Assos FI Unos. Work for me. I have three pairs of the bibs and I use the same saddle on all my road bikes.

Good luck!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Pearl Izumi


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Totally agree. . .*



truble930 said:


> Assos Fi 13 S5...once you get over the sticker shock I doubt you will ever ride in anything else again. Not the cheapest out there but the best overall bibs I've ever put on.


Once I got over sticker shock, rode in them, I bought four more pairs!


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Contact points will be highly subjective. The best bet for you is to go out and try a lot of pairs.

That being said; my bony butt enjoys a nice pair of Performance Ultra shorts.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

truble930 said:


> Assos Fi 13 S5...once you get over the sticker shock I doubt you will ever ride in anything else again. Not the cheapest out there but the best overall bibs I've ever put on.


I've got more pairs of those than I dare admit. And their FI 13 jersey is AMAZING.

I also keep 2 pairs of their FI Mille S5 on reserve for rides longer than 4 hours.

After I made the transition, Assos became my mainstay for cycling. I don't think I'll ever wear anything else on the bike with the exception of club kits and my team's kit.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Descente Endurance for a thicker pad
Descente C-6 for a thin, non stitched pad

For whatever it's worth tried Assos, that everyone raves about. Not for me. Rode up my crack.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I didn't like Assos either. They felt way too tight in the crotch when standing up. I know they're supposed to feel great when you're in the cycling position but the bibs are too expensive to try and see. I'm very happy with Rapha and Etxe-Ondo.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Tommy Walker said:


> For value I like Sugoi. About $70 or less from REI, great chamois, but I can only compare it against lesser brands from Performance. I have not tried others.


+1 I got those on sale for $49.00 two years ago. RS's are nice too but hard to find under $120.00.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

truble930 said:


> Assos Fi 13 S5...once you get over the sticker shock I doubt you will ever ride in anything else again. Not the cheapest out there but the best overall bibs I've ever put on.


x 10

fo shizzle


----------

